# euro...



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heres a gorgeous citroen in my hood,just thought you guys would like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Woo! What a beauty. 

Must have been raced - look at that air dam under the front fenders.  Okay, I guess it's just a Canadian safety bumper. Or maybe a big old weight to give a bit more _traction avant_ for those icy Canadian winters. 

I'll be sending this along to my buddy Kent in Dallas. He's a long-time 'Troon-fan. Thanks, Slotnewb. :wave:

-- D


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yep those things are as odd as a football bat ! but cool too. thanx for posting that snoob. by the way S where ya been ? good to see ya back on da board.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

:wave:cheers!thanks for the well wishes,joegri.i was sick for awhile,and i been working my arse off,so i havent had much free time.glad you guys liked the pics


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I still prefer the larger size "Deese " !The 2CV is too minimalist motoring
for me !
Neal:dude:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa! Check out the photos in the 2CV Wikipedia article. Who'd have thought there'd be so many official variants of the little old deux-chev. I wouldn't mind at all owning the golden yellow *007* either the nice yellow/black or red/black *Charleston*. And how 'bout the *Radar*?










Or that Vignale-looking *Bijou*?










Not to mention the Citroen-built vans and trucks, rally versions, roadsters, and off-roaders. Then there are the non-Citroen coachbuilts and kit cars. I want a *Le Patron*










right after I get my favorite kit car, the *Pembleton Brooklands
*








which, it turns out was also based on the 2CV motor and mechanicals (though this one has a larger motorcycle engine).

With the price of gas, my Magnum's 340 horses are getting a bit painful to feed. Maybe one of these little 2-cyl ultralights is the right car for the next few years.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool stuff D!


----------

